# Living in SA but contracting for UK company



## langfaan (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been living and working in the UK for the past 5 years and have recently and unexpectedly had to make plans to move back to SA for a period of 4 months. 

The company I'm working for has a requirement for me to continue working for them via the interwebz and they'll continue to pay me whilst I'm in SA but obviously not as an employee.

They plan on paying me using my UK bank details, to which I have access pretty much from anywhere in the world, but I'm not entirely sure what TAX implications there will be or how legal that would be, particularly since I won't be in the UK nor will I be using an SA bank account. 

I've looking into starting a limited company, but that looks pretty lengthy and overly complicated for the period I will be out of the UK.

Does anybody have any ideas on what needs to be done to legally contract from another country to the UK?

Thanks for any replies and help!


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

*Updates*

Hi Langfaan,
I know you've posted this quite a long time ago but I'm just trying my luck & see if you could give me some help.

I'm moving to Cape Town in December & will be on a relative's visa from then. I'm looking at adding a business endorsement to it once I arrived there as I will carry on working for the company I'm currently working for here in AU.

Did you manage to get more answers on what needs to be done to legally contract in SA with a foreign company?

Many thanks.

Julien


----------

